# Fork Suggestion Wanted for (Cipollini) Cannondale



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

New project: I have this 1996 made for Cipollini Cannondale frame (photo is of BB; confirmed by Cannondale as made for Cipollini) that I would like to build up. It's 57CM and weighs 3 lbs so I would like to use it as the starting point for a lightweight project. Has 1 inch steerer. What are your recommendations for a lightweight fork to go along with this frame? Thanks!


----------

